# Update on scabs from oral thread



## sick. (Jul 18, 2012)

Alright. Thanks for the 'help'. I should've known better than to post what I posted. It's gone.

I thought that monitoring activity on your own router was legal but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

Still obsessed with finding what you already know is there I see. 

I also see you are making many assumptions in your plans. 

your husband has cheated before, been caught, and didn't care. 

You can't assume he'll up and leave the marital home just like that and even if he did, theres nothing that stops him from divorcing you and leaving. 

I wouldn't do a MITM, it goes past invasive and IS ILLEGAL with steep consequences. OW could have you sued if she finds out. 

Its not worth it honestly. I still say you shouldn't even need to wait to see if you've caught something, just leave him once you have your own insurance.


----------



## sick. (Jul 18, 2012)

Kasler said:


> Still obsessed with finding what you already know is there I see.
> 
> I also see you are making many assumptions in your plans.
> 
> ...


I'm not going to tell him I did it. I thought that since it was on my router/my house it wasn't illegal... But it would be illegal if I was doing it to someone else's stuff?

In arguments before he's suggested we separate, get divorced later. The thing that's stopping him from divorcing me is our son needs health insurance. He cares about the baby.


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

Not sure where you live... but yeah it might be illigal to hack someone's computer. Dunno.

I have divorced friends. Part of the divorce deal was health insurance coverage for kids, and ex spouse.


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

sick. said:


> I'm not going to tell him I did it. I thought that since it was on my router/my house it wasn't illegal... But it would be illegal if I was doing it to someone else's stuff?
> 
> In arguments before he's suggested we separate, get divorced later. The thing that's stopping him from divorcing me is our son needs health insurance. He cares about the baby.


I read your previous thread and you need to decide how much evidence you need and how much deceit you will tolerate. You already saw him on yahoo, youve caught him in many lies. How much more evidence do you want before you start acting?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

You should be able to have it written up in the divorce order that the kids HAVE to stay on your WHs insurance. My STBXH has to keep coverage on his kids until they are 18 from his previous marriage. 

So your reasoning to not file for divorce due to your son is no longer a reason. You can file and he should still be able to be covered by insurance. 

Good luck with the STD test...hope you didn't get anything.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Your about to do something illegal all in the name of beating a horse thats already dead.

Worse yet, you just posted evidence of your intentions. 

Talk to someone close to you, your in crisis. Your not going to be able to undo these mistakes your about to make. This is serious stuff.


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> Your about to do something illegal all in the name of beating a horse thats already dead.
> 
> Worse yet, you just posted evidence of your intentions.
> 
> Talk to someone close to you, your in crisis. Your not going to be able to undo these mistakes your about to make. This is serious stuff.


Exactly. I say you delete this thread and drop this fool notion of committing a crime to confirm what you already know. MITM attacks are commonly used to steal log in and bank information so its definitely illegal. This post right here is conspiracy to commit a felony since you're asking us about it.


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

sick. said:


> Alright. Thanks for the 'help'. I should've known better than to post what I posted. It's gone.
> 
> I thought that monitoring activity on your own router was legal but I guess I was wrong.


Packet capture - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Not legal by a long shot unless you work for the government.

Glad you're dropping this.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

^^^Only if she actually does it. Otherwise it's just conjecture.


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

I think she got the idea from here in the first place.


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

sinnister said:


> ^^^Only if she actually does it. Otherwise it's just conjecture.


Yes, thats why I'm glad it stopped here. Just one action done under the idea of, like just installing it to be able to use it and that would be conspiracy. 

The same way two men burying burglar's tools near their mark's house the night before the break-in would be conspiracy of breaking and entering if found out before they did it.


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

deejov said:


> I think she got the idea from here in the first place.



From whom?


----------



## sick. (Jul 18, 2012)

I've seen people on here do it. Who I got the idea from is irrelevant. I've seen it done multiple times. I don't think they went to jail. 

I can't delete the thread. So I just edited to get rid of what I wrote.
Just drop it, thanks.


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

Count of Monte Cristo said:


> From whom?


There was a thread might have been anyone want to start an evidence gathering thread or similar, seems to be deleted.

But I read "some" of it, and that's where I say the Man in the Middle thing mentioned. 

I quit reading it.. seemed like pretty evasive stuff to me. I wondered how it was still up after awhile.


----------



## BrockLanders (Jul 23, 2012)

Monitoring internet traffic on a router is not illegal. Decrypting traffic for the purposes of sniffing out passwords is.


----------



## sick. (Jul 18, 2012)

BrockLanders said:


> Monitoring internet traffic on a router is not illegal. Decrypting traffic for the purposes of sniffing out passwords is.


So you mean keyloggers are illegal too? 
Everyone here is ALL ABOUT keyloggers... I have never seen on here, 'No, don't do that, it's illegal'.


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

Keyloggers are not illegal, as long as they are ON YOUR computer or your wife's computer. If you install a keylogger on your wifes work computer/phone, then that is illegal. If you install a keylogger on your neighbors comp which your bf/husband uses than its illegal if the neighbor is unaware. Aside from that, keyloggers are NOT illegal. If its your computer, install a keylogger. It records/monitors all keystrokes/action on your own computer, not illegal at all. 

Use my computer at your own risk.


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

^ Because its their computers that they bought. Its their property and they can do whatever they wish with it.


----------



## sick. (Jul 18, 2012)

What about VARs in spouse's car? Wouldn't be illegal too?


----------



## BrockLanders (Jul 23, 2012)

sick. said:


> What about VARs in spouse's car? Wouldn't be illegal too?


Different states, different laws. In my state (NY) recordings are legal only if one party knows of the recording, thus a VAR would be illegal.


----------

